# is this smegma accumulation or something else?



## Jposey (Sep 11, 2005)

My 2nd son developed a small lump on the side of his penis about a year ago... it was kind of the shape and size of a really small kidney bean. I chalked it up to smegma accumulation, and over the year it got bigger and a solid seemed to develop just below the head of his penis all the way around. It's never been red or inflamed, although he does act like its uncomfortable at times. It really hasnt concerned me, but I am concerned now because we'll be seeing a conventional doctor soon and I know it will be an issue... I've never retracted his penis but I cant say that his father hasnt (even though ive told him time and again to leave it alone!)... ive never seen any smegma coming out though... it never seems to be on the glans itself...

i just wanted to get opinions! and maybe some links to pictures of normal smegma pearls (if there are any links!) Ive done tons of searching but ive never seen anything that resembles my son's.


----------



## tutucrazy (Dec 30, 2008)

Smegma pearl or preputial cyst, both are NORMAL. You can see pictures at this link. Keep in mind your son's might be larger or smaller than the picture.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=764732?

As for what you said about your husband. You should make very sure that NO ONE is trying to retract your son. This is very harmful. When you go to the doctor, remind him that he is not to touch or manipulate your son's foreskin, do this BEFORE he begins examining the genitals if he does examine them. Keep in mind you can ask him to skip that part of the exam if he plans to do it.


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

Sounds like a smegma pearl. My son had one that started when he was about one, and gradually increased in size till he was three. His penis got to looking pretty lopsided! It finally discharged on its own at age three as about 1/4 tsp of white dryish-pasty odorless material.

SOme boys get them some don't. With the gradual separation of the foreskin, sometimes the shed cells (which is all that smegma is) comes out in little crumbs, other times it accumulates in pockets when a pathway to the foreskin opening has not developed yet. These shed cells can also wash out with urination, sometimes giving the urine a transient milky appearance. Or you may never see smegma at all.

You do not need to do anything or worry about this - except maybe, wisely, about keeping the mitts of an ill-informed health practitioner off of his normal penis.

Gillian


----------



## Jposey (Sep 11, 2005)

thanks guys... like i said it hadnt concerned me at all, and its never seemed to bother him... and i can make sure the doc doesnt retract it, but i was/am unsure of how big a deal he will make about the lumps...

as for the retraction i had to explain it all to my mom and grandparents, but their dad is my STBX-husband and we have a protective order in place so i've only spoken to him a few times since the baby was born. I have tried to explain to his girlfriend but they are both in their own little world.

im just not trying to make a big deal out of anything becuase its a control issue with them. (Ive asked them not to cut the boys hair, only to have them returned with it shaven.) I would think if my x or his gf did try to retract it he would see it was hurting the baby and leave it alone. but you never know... thats a whole other set of issues but pretty much i can tell him anything but he does what he wants and theres nothing i can do to stop him. he might be held in contempt (or even face criminal charges) for some things, but that doesnt affect his decisions apparently......


----------



## tutucrazy (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jposey* 

as for the retraction i had to explain it all to my mom and grandparents, but their dad is my STBX-husband and we have a protective order in place so i've only spoken to him a few times since the baby was born. I have tried to explain to his girlfriend but they are both in their own little world.

im just not trying to make a big deal out of anything becuase its a control issue with them. (Ive asked them not to cut the boys hair, only to have them returned with it shaven.) I would think if my x or his gf did try to retract it he would see it was hurting the baby and leave it alone. but you never know... thats a whole other set of issues but pretty much i can tell him anything but he does what he wants and theres nothing i can do to stop him. he might be held in contempt (or even face criminal charges) for some things, but that doesnt affect his decisions apparently......

Wow, this is a very difficult situation. I feel very sorry for you b/c as a mother you need to know that your children are being protected and cared for properly. I would feel so uneasy about having another woman touch my son, bathe him, or change his diaper (or daughter for that matter). I wish I had some good advice for you....


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

It is your option to refuse any exam under the diaper at all. If you worry the Dr. might think you are trying to hide something then you can tell him to go ahead and look but no touching. They do like to check the testicals for hernia's and for them both being down. But you can still refuse it if you wish.

If you do choose to have him do the under diaper exam tell him very plainly "My ds is intact, not circed, and I do not want you to touch his penis in any way. He has no issues on that part that you need to be concerned with." Then be prepaired to stop him anyway because sometimes they still try to do it any way.


----------

